# Automatic setup with Audyssey



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

One of my frien bought an Onkyo TR-NX 809
with
Klipsch RF-82 for front
Klipsch RC-62 for center and
Klipsch RB-61 for surround

After running Audyssey, I look ar speaker setup and the center is set at 150Hz !
Is this normal?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not surprising. Audyssey sets crossover points per its measurements to try to achieve best overall freq. response. Even on my Klipshcorns it sets them to small sometimes. My Belle Klipsch center always is set to small.

Best thing to do is experiment. If the Onkyo has a way to store the Audyssey settings for recall, play around with different crossover points. If he does not like the change, then he can recall the Audyssey settings. He can always write down Audyssey's settings (not a bad idea anyway) and manually set them back.

Measuring more listening points _might_ help the overall sound of the system, but likely won't change the crossover points.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Audyssey could be trying to compensate for a perceived null at the listening position(s).
- If your friend's speaker is on a shelf inside a cabinet, have him move it out and onto the cabinet or onto a stand in front of the cabinet.
- If it's already on top of a cabinet or on a stand, have him try to move it forward a bit (toward the listening position).

Then re-run Audyssey and see if the re-location has improved the crossover setting.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Audyssey just provides the measured response and the manufacturer (in this case Onkyo) decides what to do with that info as far as the crossover is concerned. I read a response from Chris over at Audyssey responding to the same question and that was what he had to say. In the case of the person asking the question his speakers were set to full range and he was told to move all his crossovers up to 80hz to free up his speakers and give his subs more to do.

I am not sure what to do about such a high crossover point though, 150 is up there for a center with a listed response down to about 60hz. You might want to check your connections or feel the woofers on the center channel while playing content to make sure they are functioning properly. 
Is your center mounted on top of a TV? There might not be enough boundary's nearby or your center is in a bad location producing a null in the mid-bass response which would lead to the high crossover point. 

Something doesn't sound right. The last time I got a high reading like that was when I bumped one of my speaker cables connected to the woofer section of my speakers. I knew there was a problem when I got the 150hz crossover point and found the problem and corrected it.

With Audyssey proper set-up is very important to get the best results. Make sure and use a tri-pod to hold the mic steady. Make sure it is not too close to a wall, if the main seating position is right against the back wall then move the mic up towards the front of the couch. Do at least 4 to 6 mic positions close together of about 2 feet apart at the most. 

You can get a lot more info on the proper Audyssey calibration at Audyssey's website. It really is important to do a proper calibration for good results. I actually really didn't like Audyssey until I finally read how to do it right and it made a HUGE difference.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

OP, do follow all the suggestions given but whatever your friend does, he/she shouldn't leave the center crossover at 150Hz as most dialogue (especially male) will come out from the sub and it would probably sound like ...well not good. 

eljay may have a point.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's been quite awhile since I've run Auddysey but I believe mine wanted to set the center to 60. So yes something seems off. Are you setting the mic on a stand? Room completely silent? Background noise such as electrical appliances unplugged?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you doing the calibration correctly? 
Is the mic being placed on a tripod at ear level? are you reading several positions in the room?

EDIT: Jeff you beat me to it LOL


----------



## ask4mikie (Oct 8, 2012)

Is the center possibly hooked up backwards, making it out of phase?

If you have an audio test disk, like Avia, I would run a frequency sweep signal through the Center just to see what it does. If you also have a dB meter that would be very interesting.

The RC-62 spec is 57 Hz to 24KHz +/- 3dB, so it is probably 3 dB down at 57 Hz. It would be interesting to see the frequency response curve for the Center. The output may start to drop off at 100 to 120 Hz, so a crossover of 150 may be a little high, but not as high as you would initially think. I poked around on the Klipsch site and on a few reviews, but I did not find the elusive frequency response curve.


My 2 cents,


Mike


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a similar result. The mains were set by Audyssey to 120 Hz and the centre 150 Hz.
I moved the listening position eight inches forward and the mains then were set at 60 Hz and the centre at 80 Hz.

As the say. Location, Location, Location.


----------

